# cooling vest for when on dnp



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

hi guys and girls,

About to start another dnp cycle and wondered if anyone has bought one of them cooling vests that keep your body temp down (apparently). do they work? are they worth the cash? The reason im considering buying one is that i have a very manual job and constantly sweat for 7.5 hours a day. (even when not on any drugs.)

any experience with these vests would be appreciated. thanks.

http://www.24mx.co.uk/revit-liquid-cooling-vest-black

http://www.fc-moto.de/Macna-Dry-Cooling-Vest-Evaporative


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

When I went to Morocco riding in the sand dunes, I just soaked my t-shirt with cold water then put it on, first few times left me almost in shock as the water comes from the mountains so is very cold.


----------



## nickb (Aug 6, 2015)

Keeping body temp down surely defeats the purpose?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

if you have such a manual job where you are moving enough to be sweating for 7.5hrs out of your day you must be burning a fair few cals. anyway.

Don't see why you need to use dnp if you are as active as you say, surely it would make your current job a nightmare adding that into the mix.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

if your sweating for 7.5 hours a day and on a calorie deficit surely you'd be losing weight without dnp


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

How about on of these op? :wink:


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

Verno said:


> How about on of these op? :wink:
> 
> View attachment 114792


does it come in a red?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

benny_boy555 said:


> does it come in a red?


Well I'm sure if you ask him nicely....................


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

mlydon said:


> if your sweating for 7.5 hours a day and on a calorie deficit surely you'd be losing weight without dnp


yes i am but i want to lose as much as possible before october when im on holiday.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Verno said:


> How about on of these op? :wink:
> 
> View attachment 114792


you doing a car boot to get rid of some of your old clothes then vern


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

graham58 said:


> you doing a car boot to get rid of some of your old clothes then vern


Rhumbled :blush:


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Verno said:


> Rhumbled :blush:


you could of give me first refusal :lol: .


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

graham58 said:


> you could of give me first refusal :lol: .


I'll remember for the next lot Graham


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Verno said:


> I'll remember for the next lot Graham


 :thumb


----------

